# FXP mit ProFTPD



## JoFl (26. Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich habe einen ProFTPD bei mir laufen. Aber irgendwie will der kein FXP erlauben.
Weiss jemand, wo genau ich da die AllowForeignHost hinsetzen muss, dass es klappt????

Danke
MfG
Jörg


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Juli 2002)

/usr/doc/proftpd-doc/Configuration.html


----------



## JoFl (27. Juli 2002)

Die Datei existiert nicht bei mir.
(

Ich habe das "AllowForeignHost=yes" in die normale proftpd.conf einfach mit reingeschrieben.
Leider hat das den Server wenig interessiert.

Daher auch die Frage )
Laut allen möglichen Anleitungen, die ich gefunden habe stand immer nur da, dass man das einfach reinschreiben soll...
Aber es geht nicht ((((


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Juli 2002)

Auch du hast die Dokumentation.
Vielleicht nicht im selben ordner vielleicht noch nicht installiert.

Aber was soll ich sagen:

AllowForeignHost=yes

Damit bist du schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Aber les dir diese Dokumentation von vorne bis hinten durch.
Dafür ist Sie da.

Wie soll ich wissen was bei dir falsch ist?
Ist einfach zu komplex um jetzt direkt sagen zu koennen : Das ist falsch.

Bzw um dir zu helfen muesste ich ein komplettes Tutorial schreiben und koennt dann noch nicht sicher sein das es dir hilft somit kann ich dich nur auf die Dokumentation verweisen.


----------



## strao (23. November 2003)

stimmt ja garnet das der proftpd da "garnet " drauf reagiert. Der reagiert mit:
Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'AllowForeignHost=yes' on line 32 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'.

richtig ist:
AllowForeignAddress on

viel spass beim flashen!


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> */usr/doc/proftpd-doc/Configuration.html *




```
/usr/share/doc/proftpd-doc/Configuration.html
```
 eventuell?


----------



## drummerboy (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JoFl _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen ProFTPD bei mir laufen. Aber irgendwie will der kein FXP erlauben.
> ...



Hi!

habe genau das gleiche problem aber die lösungen gehen bei mir net habe keinen der angegeben pfade!?

wäre für schnelle hilfe dankbar


----------



## drummerboy (23. November 2003)

hat keiner ne ahnung was man da machen könnte? is wichtig


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

So wichtig, dass es stundenweise Posts entschuldigt kann es garnicht sein...


----------



## drummerboy (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *So wichtig, dass es stundenweise Posts entschuldigt kann es garnicht sein... *



wollts nur nochma in der liste nen stück höher rücken lool    da lesens mehr...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. November 2003)

Hat strao nicht die die "Lösung" gepostet?

AllowForeignAddress ? Oder ignorierst du bestimmte User? Und wenn nicht kannst du ja sagen ob das ging oder nicht.

MrNugget


----------



## strao (26. November 2003)

Sicher ist das die Lösung. 
Ansonsten wäre natürlich noch folgende Option evtl hilfreich:
PassivePorts 49152 65534


----------



## strao (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von drummerboy _
> *wollts nur nochma in der liste nen stück höher rücken lool    da lesens mehr... *


grmbl... was solln der Bockmist bitte?
Geh ins Heiseforum, spielen!


----------

